# Little Boy Baby Doll?



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for an inexpensive little boy baby doll? My ds will be 16 months old when his little brother is born, and since he really can't understand a conversation about what it will be like to have a baby around, I thought I could show him how to be with a baby if he had his own baby doll. He absolutely LOVES babies, and at a b-day party today he came across a little girl's baby doll and started kissing it! So sweet!







I think he's ready for his own baby!


----------



## OakdaleMama (Apr 5, 2002)

http://www.kidsandgrandkids.com/cgi-...&action=search

I absolutely love these boy dolls. We gave one to our little guy for his first b-day and he adores it, carries it and puts diapers on it, etc. The folks that run this site are soooo nice and they have lots of soft, reasonably priced things. Happy shopping! Happy pregnancy! --Nancy


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's a boy doll:
http://estore.websitepros.com/DollsL...etail.bok?no=1


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

I think these are sweet too.They're not gender specific though.
http://www.hearthsong.com/hearthsong...ch%20Result|P1


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I absolutely second the #2 poster's recommendation for a Baby Bottoms soft doll. They are sooooo cute and ds still loves his. It is a nice size for a toddler, soft, cute, ds likes to remove the diaper, etc. I live that it is anatomoically correct (though, in spite of it's name, it really DOESN't have a bottom







: ). We've had one for 2 years and ds loves it still.


----------



## kikitiki (Oct 22, 2006)

I am so excited that you asked. My son is very attached to his two "dolls" they are male baby dolls made by Fisher Price, they are cloth (easy to wash-I just throw them in the washing machine) and they are blue and white terry cloth. I found both of them at -Goodwill! They are so much loved by my son that he will not sleep w/out his "babies" my husband thinks it is great and has no qualms about a boy having dolls-it makes me feel good that my son is increasing his nurturing character . Hope this helps!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

we got ds a little boy newborn cabbage patch doll.


----------

